# Young Iowa Man Restores Farmall Tractors



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Our nation has some industrious young people...like 18-year old Collin Fenneman of Greene, IA. The recent North Butler H.S. graduate has restored a number of Farmall tractors. I stopped by to pay a visit recently to Collin and his father Leland to hear about a few of Collin's restoration projects, including his current project....restoring his Great Grandfather's 1953 Farmall Super C:






Pete

www.machinerypete.com


----------

